# kiitävi aika



## Jagorr

Hei! Voisitteko sanoa, mitä "kiittävi" tarkoittaa tai mistä sanasta se johtuu (ja miten)? En sitä löydä sanakirjoista.
Sanat ovat virrestä _Maa on niin kaunis: 

...
Kiitävi aika,
vierähtävät vuodet,
miespolvet vaipuvat unholaan.
Kirkasna aina
sielujen laulun
taivainen sointu säilyy vaan. 
..._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Kiitävi _is a poetic present tense of the verb _kiitää. _

GOM


----------



## Jagorr

Kiitos!


----------

